# Anyone works six days per week?



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you feel too tired to do anything in your only day off? I also have no friends to hang out with besides my cat... even she spends most of her days outside.
Although I'm glad to have jobs, I feel lifeless. I feel massive sadness when I imagine I will spend rest of my life like this: work..work..work..
no friends...and no passion );


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

oku said:


> Do you feel too tired to do anything in your only day off? I also have no friends to hang out with besides my cat... even she spends most of her days outside.
> Although I'm glad to have jobs, I feel lifeless. I feel massive sadness when I imagine I will spend rest of my life like this: work..work..work..
> no friends...and no passion );


I work 5 days then on my 2 days off i help dad with his business


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

I used to work 7 days a week. 12 hour days. It was hell, and I felt like **** every morning. But the money was nice. 

I'm back on 5 days a week now, but weekends I help my parents out with yard work, jobs around the house, etc. I don't really do anything for me. ever. but I'm okay with that.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel this way because I used to have a few friends to hang out with on regular basis. I hope the day when I'm truly okay with having no friends will come sooner.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I wish I did.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm used to work from 7am to 6-7pm monday-saturday, and the pay was good but I ended up quitting because I felt like I was going to end up killing myself. I woke up at 6 went to work, got out at 6 or 7 pm and then we had to pack the equipment and clean up so by the time I got home it was like 8pm. Then I showered, ate something and it was time to go to sleep. 

So basically it was work, sleep, work, sleep....

Now my job pays minimum wage but on average only work 8 hours a day for 5 days. I guess it's OK for now but I'm looking for something that pays more, and doesn't take up my entire day.


----------



## MidnightTulip (Jul 21, 2015)

I am working 9 days straight, starting this week (covering for another employee) and I am getting really nervous about it. It does get depressing when you think this is what I will be doing the rest of my life. Same schedule and hours and same work just on repeat. I work in a small office with no A/C and the door has to be locked at all time and I hear no noise from outside in the store. Everyone at work calls it my little box, but I call it a prison. All I have in that office are my thoughts, and it gets pretty depressing. I would love a job that is different, something where it wouldn't feel like work or where I at least am able to talk to people and make friends. I go from one small office(prison) to my room (and my cat). I get excited when I have a problem I need to solve at work, even though it would be better not to have problems for the store.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nubly said:


> No, I wish I did.


why?


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I work in similar condition and feel the same way about having problems to solve. At times it gets frustrating, but in the end of the day, I prefer having things to keep my mind busy and make time goes faster.


MidnightTulip said:


> I am working 9 days straight, starting this week (covering for another employee) and I am getting really nervous about it. It does get depressing when you think this is what I will be doing the rest of my life. Same schedule and hours and same work just on repeat. I work in a small office with no A/C and the door has to be locked at all time and I hear no noise from outside in the store. Everyone at work calls it my little box, but I call it a prison. All I have in that office are my thoughts, and it gets pretty depressing. I would love a job that is different, something where it wouldn't feel like work or where I at least am able to talk to people and make friends. I go from one small office(prison) to my room (and my cat). I get excited when I have a problem I need to solve at work, even though it would be better not to have problems for the store.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SilentLyric said:


> why?


Extra money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I once worked six days on the trot – never again… It was absolute hell. The sixth day was a Saturday and whilst it was overtime, I felt rotten the whole day knowing I should be at home. The day absolutely dragged by too and the office was more or less deserted.

I work five days and that’s gruelling enough for me. I work a minimum of nine hours in those days – not the usual eight. The weekend is simply not long enough for me to recover from the 'Open Prison' environment that I find work to be. I spend most of my Saturdays dozing/sleeping and by Sunday afternoon I’m feeling positively depressed about facing yet another week at the daily grind. There's only really Sunday morning where I feel 'okay' and up to doing something. 

My brother works shift-patterns (something like 12 days in and then four off) and whilst his pay is generous, this is something I could never do. I’d be lucky to survive a month of it. 

I've now worked for 14 years and I'm already ready to retire. I’ve had enough. The work doesn't particularly bother me. It's having to deal with people that gets to me… We work to live. It’s a means to an end. We don’t live to solely work – which unfortunately the climate seems to be turning to thanks to recent difficult economic conditions for many of us around the world. It's made even worse that here in the UK, retirement ages are going up – meaning we're stuck in this horrible environment for even longer. It seems were not allowed to grow old any more. We can't age like our elders can/could. We basically have to last forever and only stop when we actually drop. It's absolute, utter madness. We're not robots. We're human beings.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to do 7 day weeks for a while, but that was a long time ago. Now 5 is more than enough for me. It's depressing to think that some people are so loaded they don't have to work at all, or earn big money for doing next to no work in some cushy number, while the rest of us are faced with 45-50 years of giving up most of our days labouring away like the working class scum we are.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I work six days a week. The weekdays only lasts five hours though, saturday is longer. Honestly I don't really do much besides eat, sleep, work and drink :/


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Not consistently but my "part-time" job has put me to work 7-8 days in a row before a day off and then to do it again the next week for multiple weeks afterwards.

Even on the extremely rare occasion that I only work 20 hours in a week, the over-exhaustion from prior weeks has already sullied my spirits. Tired of working but I still somehow go in everyday. About to leave right now for work actually and the anxiety has kicked in.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I only work 5 days but with overtime and excess stress. It can often take me a day to unwind, and then by the next day Im too anxious because the weekeend is ending. I just have to force myself to do things on my time off and it helps some


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

If you think about though, you wouldn't have friends anyway, so this way of life seems fitting for people with SA. We can actually work to the point of not being able to have a social life and it's not a great hindrance to us.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

The real question is 
Do we work hard now and play later on and retire 
Or do we play now and end up working later on?

So you could waste your youth working forgetting about friends and chasing that dollar build up a tidy nest egg so one day you don't have to work, by then your be to old and sick to work.

Or option b

Play games and associate with as many people as you can, spend all you got on having a good time fast cars lots of travelling and living it rough in the jungle out there, and then having to work cause you owe so much and in debt to so many people, if you were lucky enough you would have met a partner that was in a profession that paid well. 

There's way to many other options, 6 days is a lot to work, 2-3 days a week would be enough for me, as long as I got the basics covered, I'd rather take the risk and learn other skills that would get on top of my anxiety, maybe work for a charity or volunteer my time, life is to short to be a slave to the system, the concept of money was designed to favor those who created it. Now that technology is taking over it's just a figure on a computer screen, take away real printed cash notes and whole economies crash.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

I work 6 days a week, and I am soooo emotionally drained after I reached home, I don't have much energy to do anything else after I reached home. My off day is spend recharging my energy.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

chaotic brain said:


> If you think about though, you wouldn't have friends anyway, so this way of life seems fitting for people with SA. We can actually work to the point of not being able to have a social life and it's not a great hindrance to us.


Part of me does feel this condition is very fitting. Not only working many days gives me a legitimate excuse to not go out, I also get to be "normal" most of the time. Despite of having SA, I have little to no problem interacting with my co-workers and customers ad long as the conversations are work-related. I feel less stressed when I don't need to talk about my personal life or say things to amuse others. I guess I am just being too greedy to want to have both ways--work/money and social life/relationships.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

nubly said:


> Extra money
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you start working 6 days a week you will start to not care about the money, trust me.


----------

